# Steps to prevent algae in new tank setups



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Which steps do you take to minimize algae in a new tank setup? I haven't had to start a new tank in a while, so good to do a refresher.

Some things I've done:

1) start with a shorter photo period
2) start with high growth stem plants which suck up nutrients quickly (even if you are going with slower growing plants long term)
3) use substrate fert tabs and minimize extra ferts in the water column (I do this by using PPS Pro fert dosing now, instead of EI dosing)
4) Frequent water changes
5) Start with a lower bioload until the tank is more established
6) Use Seachem Excel, which seems to help suppress algae


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Those look like key elements to watch. If all that fails you could add step 7.

7. Pray to Jumongi...Algae God :cheer2:


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I knew I was forgetting something...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

All those are good. For me #2 is the MOST important. That doesn't mean not to do the others. A few months ago I set up a new tank and packed it with stems. I also added some mulm from another tank. The only algae I got was a little bba which I spot treated with excel. This method really works. 

You could also add to your list- if no fauna, bump up CO2, if you have it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've done all the above except for the substrate fertilization.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Another item that I have found very effective is to use carbon and purigen for the first few weeks or so. I believe this gives you more wiggle room as it takes organics out of the water. Most of this stuff comes down to lifestyle and how much you can look after your tank. If your on top of your tank you probably don't have to do everything on the list, but I would certainly recommend stemmies if your not on top of the tanks like the pros.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Try UV sterilizer, if you have the money to afford one. It has helped me IMMENSELY with my new tank set up! Adding some H2O2 does help keep the algae at bay as well; I would add about a cup of H2O2 to my 100Gallon tank in the past, and it really did help keep "green water" and BSA at bay. It is also useful in spot treating hair algae by direct application.


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

should have taken these steps before my 37 gallon got set up. algae sux.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

use of ro/di water for setup and changes will help also. imho


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I swear by number 1


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Reducing photoperiod is huge and starting with tons of fast growing stems is a given. Siamese AE and Ottos are indispensible too.

Two points which haven't been mentioned are reducing the temperature and ADA phytongit. I run several coolwater plant tanks at about 65-70 and you'd be hard presses to find a single strand of any algae. You dont have to run it that cool but starting off about 5 degrees cooler than you intend will give you a huge advantage over algae. One product that I like to use on startup is ADA phytongit, a completely safe algaecide made from natural plant extracts. Doing everything you can to knocking algae way back early in the tank set up helps to have a pristine and nearly algae free system for a long time to come.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

The only thing that I ever relied on was having floating plants. None of my new tanks had algae problem (absolutely no algae at all).


----------

